

The Rise and fall Of social Networks - skimmas
http://blog.homem-arvore.com/2012/09/the-rise-and-fall-of-social-networks/

======
sftueni
Quite skewed analysis if it's based search terms, given that some parameters
have shifted in the last years. Google used to be a jump-off/quick navigation
point to go web-sites people were very familiar with. It was convenient
instead of having to type in the web-site url to just Google it, and then go.
But recently, most links are clicked withint/from a social media context; thus
Google is becoming less and less a jump-off/quick navigation point. I would
say, the graph shows the fall of Google more than the fall of Social Networks.

~~~
skimmas
The graphs show both search volume index and news reference volume.

While I think your point should be considered, I not sure if those distortions
are presented in the graph. Google is still serves as the quick navigation
point to get to the social networks.

